# الماء الثقيل



## abue tycer (19 ديسمبر 2010)

ماهو الماء الثقيل وكيف يمكن الحصول عليه؟؟
جميعنا يعرف أن الماء العادي يتكون من الهيدروجين والأكسجين , و الصيغه الكيميائية للماء هي H2O والتي تعني أنه يتكون من ذرتين من الهيدروجين وذرة واحده من الأكسجين .
ويمكن أن يسمى هذا الماء ايضا بالماء الخفيف Light water نسبة للنوع الثاني الماء الثقيل Heavy water

للهيدروجين ثلاثة نظائر:
1- الهيدروجين العادي والذي يعرف بـ البروتيوم (Protium) وتتكون نواته من بروتون واحد
2- الديتريوم (deuterium ) وتتكون نواته من بروتون واحد ونيوترون واحد
3- التريتيوم ( tritium) وتتكون نواته من بروتون واحد ونيوترونين

في الطبيعة يحتوي الهيدروجين على 99.985% من البروتيوم (Protium) وحوالي 0.015% من الديتريوم (deuterium ) وجزء من 10^17 من التريتيوم ( tritium) الذي يعتبر من العناصر المشعة

لقد اكتشف الكيميائي الامريكي هرلد كليتن اري ( Harold Clayton Urey) الماء الثقيل عام 1931م وقد حاز على جائزة نوبل للكيمياء تتويجا لهذا المجهود عام 1934م.

قبل ذلك وفي عام 1933م استطاعا لويس و دونالد ( Lewis and Donald ) من تحضير بضعة مليمترات من الماء الثقيل النقي وذلك عن طريق التحليل الكهربائي للماء بصورة طويلة ومستمرة.
فعندما يحلل الماء كهربائيا فان الغاز الناتج يتجمع بالقرب من الكاثود حيث يكون معظم هذا الغاز من الهيدروجين وبالتالي فان الماء المتبقي يثرى ( enriched) باكسيد الديتريوم , وباستمرار التحليل الكهربائي لمئات الليترات من الماء ينتج الماء الثقيل

يتكون الماء الثقيل Heavy water من الديتريوم (نظير الهيدروجين) والاكسجين وصيغته الكيميائية هي D2O فعندما يتحد الديتريوم مع الاكسجين فانه يكون أكسيد الديتريوم أو مايعرف بالماء الثقيل

ان مصادر الماء الطبيعية كالانهار والبحار والامطار وغيرها تحتوي على جزئ من الماء الثقيل لكل 6760 جزء من H2O

أن الوزن الجزيئي للماء الثقيل M=20 بينما تكون للماء العادي M=18 ومن هنا جاءت تسمية الماء الثقيل بهذا الاسم , كما أن الكثافة ودرجة التجمد ودرجة الغليان للماء الثقيل اعلى من الماء العادي .

الجدير بالذكر أن أهم استخدامات الماء الثقيل تكون لتهدئة النيوترونات في المفاعلات النوويه.​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (19 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور على الموضوع الروعة .......


----------



## جسر الأمل (19 ديسمبر 2010)

*موضوع وتعريف جيد جدا بهذا المصطلح..الماء الثقيل..

بارك الله فيكم!*


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (1 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل


----------



## aaamaaa (1 يوليو 2011)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## نهيل حسن الختام (3 يوليو 2011)

بارك الله فيك معلومات قيمة


----------



## هيثم محمد محمد عبد (29 يوليو 2011)

thank you


----------



## م باسل وردان (4 أغسطس 2011)

يعني انت حطيت ايدك عالوجع (مثل سوري)
الله يسلم هالايدين وننتظرالمزيد


----------

